# someone identify this crazy video attachment/camera?



## nismohks (Oct 9, 2011)

so my mate was out at some festival here in sydney australia and he saw this camera man filming someone for an interview or something. it seemed he was using a full on pro video camera, but on closer look, it looks like a canon camera with some sort of crazy attachment!














Sorry about the pics, but they were from an iphone, but could someone shed some light on this crazy contraption??

thanks

*edit: Updated pics to full res iphone4 images!*


----------



## Joseph (Oct 9, 2011)

It appears to be a digital camera prototype from the late 80's or something , looks like it might have a built in Satalte communication system to tranfer the massive 200x300 resolution images directly to one's home computer connected to a 14.4 modem


----------



## nismohks (Oct 9, 2011)

it looks like a 5d mkii at the front which has been mated with a massive video camera from the 90s...


----------



## pwaiting (Oct 9, 2011)

Pro cam op here, That body looks like a Sony, but I don't know for sure as it looks like nothing I have ever seen. The strap and the cover on top of the buttons on the top are a dead give away, the handle looks very sony too. Canon lens on the front but cant really tell which one. The monitor on the side? Probably not a sat link, looks like its integrated into the camera body so really don't know, probably just a monitor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 9, 2011)

A sound blimp, with a mic on top?


----------



## Polansky (Oct 9, 2011)

I have enlarged the picture in Photoshop.
It seems authentic and...

For sure this is a DSLR (one series camera), but I don't know what the brick on his shoulders is.

However meaby, just meaby the 'brick' on his shoulders is to camouflage the new camera... 8)


EDIT: Its a small body camera (not a 1 as I initially thought).
Still clear that the 'video thing' acts as a decoy to mislead people to think its a photo/videocamera.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Oct 9, 2011)

nismohks said:


> so my mate


Could you post a link to the full sized photos? We can put 'em through some CSI style computery stuff to get a clearer look.


----------



## nismohks (Oct 10, 2011)

i updated original post to have higher res pics! redirects to imageshack with the full iphone4 pics on there.

seriously what is this lovechild of a camera?!


----------



## 7796211 (Oct 10, 2011)

OK Guys... first post here, though I've been lurking several years.

That "camera" is definitely a disguise. The monitor looks carved out of clay or some synthetic material - it's just a shell. Check out the outputs below - another shell - nothing workable there.

So they must be hiding something within that shell. Maybe testing their Nov. 3 pro cam while in disguise?

In the words of my old friend Arte Johnson - Veerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry Interesting. (but stupid - I think not).


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 10, 2011)

Just checked with head office and its the new "video enhanced" 5Diii. They thought about releasing two 5Diii cameras. One with a video emphasis. Another which was a cheaper FF. But they thought that marketing and naming issues (3D, 7Dii ??) were too much of a headache. Problem solved with a video unit attachment. You just plug it and away you go. Plus this gives you extended battery power, satellite uplink, wifi, and more memory with inbuilt, hot swapable, 2TB HDD. 

The model above is fitted with the new 24-70/2.8 IS.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 10, 2011)

It look likehe is attaching a Canon DSLR with video function (5D II ??)To a old Sony camcorder ( It actually show model as TRV ???/) without the lens. It look like he is using the old camcorder for the following: 1. as a shoulder support to help the hoding for video. 2. the microphone from the camcorder. 3. The eye level monitor of the ccmcorder. 3. The large battery of the camcorder to power the DSLR for extender recording.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a frankencamera.

That isn't a 5D2, a 1D4 or a 1DS3, promise. Firstly the grip on the base is missing and it's not a 5D2 as there is no knob on top where one should be. It certainly looks like a 1 series camera but the lack of the aforementioned grip on the base says it isn't.

Also, at the front of the camera the rubber that covers the USB ports doesn't match any of the above (I have all of them to compare).

The absence of a control dial suggests it is a 1 series but the lack of battery compartment at the base makes it most interesting as all 1 series cameras had the same shape.


----------



## Polansky (Oct 10, 2011)

wockawocka said:


> It's a frankencamera.
> 
> That isn't a 5D2, a 1D4 or a 1DS3, promise. Firstly the grip on the base is missing and it's not a 5D2 as there is no knob on top where one should be. It certainly looks like a 1 series camera but the lack of the aforementioned grip on the base says it isn't.
> 
> ...




I am not so sure, I do think there is a dial on top of that camera. But its hard to distinguish from the background. Have we identified the lens. 

My initial thought was that this was a 15-35mm but it isn't. Also it isn't a 24-70.
However I do not own a 24-105, so meaby its just that lens.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2011)

Enlarged 2 of the pics... in PS.

Looks like a 5d type body form. The head holder/bracket makes it seem like a 1d body but it is not that deep like a 1d. The model number is sharpied out so this is definitely in disguise!


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2011)

increased exposure on shadows and the dial is visible... 

I am leaning towards the 5D (look at the sharpie mark, its too wide to cover a "1")


or the sharpie could also be a hidden "3" !!!


----------



## J. McCabe (Oct 10, 2011)

What lens hood is that ?

IIRC, both the 24-105mm's and the 24-70's hoods are petal shaped.


----------



## 87vr6 (Oct 10, 2011)

The lens hood looks like the hood from the TS-E 24mm 3.5 II:






And to me the lens appears to be something like the 24-105.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2011)

Where did the OP's pictures go? Were they bullied off?


----------



## rporterfield (Oct 10, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> What lens hood is that ?
> 
> IIRC, both the 24-105mm's and the 24-70's hoods are petal shaped.



It looks like the lens hood I had on my 24-105mm. It was not petal shaped.


----------



## SlothLovesChunk (Oct 10, 2011)

That 3rd picture clearly shows an inked out "Mark [something]" insignia below the lens release, but this is definitely not a 1-series camera...just look at any pictures of a 1-series body and you can rule it out. It looks similar to a 5D Mark II, but it's different...slightly different body shape. This is probably a 5D Mark III. Considering the ridiculous disguise, it's likely a prototype or pre-release tester that they want to keep under the radar. The big over-the-shoulder body could certainly be hiding an external video recording module (though it'd probably be a fraction of the size). Or this is an old-shcool ENG guy with a 5d Mark II, and he modified his old OTS camera instead of dropping a grand on a Zacuto rig hahaha.
If Canon were nice, they'd put out an awesome 5D III and sell an external video module to enable RAW or better-than-line-skipped-1080 video for those of us who want to shoot HQ full frame video. That's if they were nice. They seem to make a lot more money by just doling out periodic upgrades and dribbling out pre-existing technology


----------



## kubelik (Oct 10, 2011)

what is it about the body that looks different from a regular old 5D Mark II?

I just took a look at mine, and there's nothing from these photos that makes me think it's anything other than a 5D2.


----------



## smartin53 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well this is easy. Clearly they are testing SOME kind of canon camera. Its not a 1 series for sure. It also appears to differ from the 5D and 7D in some minor bits though this could be an effect from the way the pic was taken. Clearly the model itself is blacked out, but I also see the tag near the right base that would indicate a Mark Whatever label. They wouldn't blank out the model unless they were clearly trying to hide exactly what it was, and that back probably has a purpose besides just disguise. I bet you they installed some sort of mech to allow viewing of the LCD from the eyepiece. I'd say its a 5D III or 7D II prototype getting some field work, leaning heavily towards the former.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 10, 2011)

Still not sure it's a new camera. Probably a 5DII in a home-build video rig. The use of a non-standard hood is consistent with the 'home built' aspect. I've seen all kinds of those...here's one interesting example.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Still not sure it's a new camera. Probably a 5DII in a home-build video rig. The use of a non-standard hood is consistent with the 'home built' aspect. I've seen all kinds of those...here's one interesting example.



Haha! good one.


----------



## smartin53 (Oct 10, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


>



No words can describe how awesome this is.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 10, 2011)

kubelik said:


> what is it about the body that looks different from a regular old 5D Mark II?
> 
> I just took a look at mine, and there's nothing from these photos that makes me think it's anything other than a 5D2.



The weather sealing on the external ports (rubber covers) wrap around the front of the camera. The 5D2 doesn't look like this. If it is a 5D3 then that could be improved weather sealing.

Who's to say Canon didn't disguise the camera like car manufacturers do when they are on the Nurburgring.


----------



## smartin53 (Oct 10, 2011)

wockawocka said:


> Who's to say Canon didn't disguise the camera like car manufacturers do when they are on the Nurburgring.



Thats exactly what I had in mind


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 10, 2011)

I have 2 5D2's - one from when they were released and one bought with the discount a month a go.

Neither of them looks like this camera. And it is not a 1D series either. It is definitely an extremely over the top home build, or a prototype out in the field being tested...

As to which model it is a prototype for, I have not idea...


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 10, 2011)

Also notice the EOS logo placement is almost directly above the name of the camera.

The 5D2 has a big gap.

Also, on the shot showing the back, you cannot see any arrows or raised dots on the battery flap.


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, that isn't a current 24-105 either...


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 10, 2011)

I just put the image through smart sharpen in CS5, motion blur and IV seems to be fairly clear in the top right.

Odd place for it to be. Could the original poster supply me with the raw file? I could totally tidy this up further.

Edit: Not when an Iphone 4 was used


----------



## NormanBates (Oct 10, 2011)

here you can find all the info you want about that betacam-DSLR hybrid:
http://www.electricfilms.net.au/hyper35conversions.htm


----------



## J. McCabe (Oct 10, 2011)

rporterfield said:


> J. McCabe said:
> 
> 
> > What lens hood is that ?
> ...



Pulled my 24-105mm's lens hood out of the bag - it's petal shaped. A quick search in Google shows the same.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 11, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> rporterfield said:
> 
> 
> > J. McCabe said:
> ...



both my 24-105 and 24-70 are petal shaped


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2011)

NormanBates said:


> here you can find all the info you want about that betacam-DSLR hybrid:
> http://www.electricfilms.net.au/hyper35conversions.htm



Thanks and kudos for being the only person to *correctly* answer the OP's question. Sorry, speculators. (Waggles fingers.) You don't need to see its identification. This is not the 5DIII you're looking for. Move along.


----------



## NormanBates (Oct 11, 2011)

I must say I cheated: I posted this on a video-centric forum, and the experts there found the correct link (which, as they also pointed out, is actually very old):
http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthread.php?263962-a-DSLR-made-to-look-like-a-shoulder-mounted-video-camera


----------

